# Aufrüstung Gaming PC



## Amelius01 (1. Februar 2020)

*Aufrüstung Gaming PC*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich wollte gerne meinen PC aufrüsten mit einem Budget von 500 Euro!

Meine PC-Komponenten lauten wie folgt..

CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970
Mainboard: ASRock H97 Pro 
RAM: Corsair DDR3 1333MHz 8GB
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 8 600W
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Series 300R

Ich würde gerne mein System für Spiele wie Assassin's Creed Odyssee, The Witcher, etc. aufrüsten. 

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon

Gruß
Amelius01


----------



## fud1974 (1. Februar 2020)

Ich glaube zwar, da gibt es berufenere Personen als meine Wenigkeit, aber vom Bauchgefühl würde ich mal sagen es ist an der Zeit,Mainboard, Prozi und Speicher Lebewohl zu sagen.

Das schlägt natürlich schon dann gut aus Budget, eventuell ja auch noch eine M.2 SSD dann dazu die es damals ja auch noch nicht gab?

Grafikkarte eventuell einfach dann noch mal abwarten was sich dieses Jahr so tut (und dafür wieder Budget vorhanden ist).

Ist vielleicht etwas unbefriedigend auf den ersten Blick, da sich je nach Spiel erstmal nicht viel tut von der Leistung her, aber irgendwann ist es halt fällig.

Oder erstmal nur die Grafikkarte wechseln, und damit leben das man in absehbarer Zeit doch alles auseinanderreißen muss.


----------



## Amelius01 (1. Februar 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Das schlägt natürlich schon dann gut aus Budget, eventuell ja auch noch eine M.2 SSD dann dazu die es damals ja auch noch nicht gab?



Das Budget sollte hat nicht die 500 Euro überschreiten. Ansonsten bin ich für alles offen 

Eine SSD besitze ich schon.. Eine Crucial MX100  256GB...


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2020)

Für Odyssey und Witcher usw. würde eine neue Grafikkarte locker reichen. Eine AMD RX 5700 XT hätte da derzeit das weitaus beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, kriegst du unter 400€. Bei Nvidia vlt eine RTX 2060 Super, die kostet aber nicht weniger, ist aber langsamer. Oder eine RXT 2060 (non-Super) als Restposten, die gibt es auch schon ab 300€. Und dann würde ich mit der CPU noch was abwarten. Oder prüfen, was die alten Teile bringen und einen Ryzen 5 3600 nehmen


----------



## Amelius01 (2. Februar 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Für Odyssey und Witcher usw. würde eine neue Grafikkarte locker reichen. Eine AMD RX 5700 XT hätte da derzeit das weitaus beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, kriegst du unter 400€. Bei Nvidia vlt eine RTX 2060 Super, die kostet aber nicht weniger, ist aber langsamer. Oder eine RXT 2060 (non-Super) als Restposten, die gibt es auch schon ab 300€. Und dann würde ich mit der CPU noch was abwarten. Oder prüfen, was die alten Teile bringen und einen Ryzen 5 3600 nehmen



Großartig, wenn für Spiele wie The Witcher oder Odyssee und ähnliches eine AMD RX 5700 XT locker ausreicht, dann werde ich diese Grafikkarte kaufen.

Vielen Dank für Hilfe!


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2020)

Amelius01 schrieb:


> Großartig, wenn für Spiele wie The Witcher oder Odyssee und ähnliches eine AMD RX 5700 XT locker ausreicht, dann werde ich diese Grafikkarte kaufen.
> 
> Vielen Dank für Hilfe!


 Du hättest halt mit zB nem Ryzen 5 3600 zusätzlich zur Grafikkarte dann nochmal einen guten Schub. Aber wenn du nur eine 5700 XT kaufst hast du mehr Zusatzpower, als wenn du zB nen Ryzen 5 und Board und RAM kaufst und dann nur noch Geld für maximal eine GTX 1660 oder GTX 1660 Super über hast.


----------



## Amelius01 (3. Februar 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du hättest halt mit zB nem Ryzen 5 3600 zusätzlich zur Grafikkarte dann nochmal einen guten Schub. Aber wenn du nur eine 5700 XT kaufst hast du mehr Zusatzpower, als wenn du zB nen Ryzen 5 und Board und RAM kaufst und dann nur noch Geld für maximal eine GTX 1660 oder GTX 1660 Super über hast.



Da habe ich leider dein Post zu spät gelesen und die  5700 XT schon bestellt.

Jedoch würde ich dann Ende dieses Jahres oder Anfang nächstes Jahres die restlichen Teile (CPU,Board und RAM) aufbessern.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2020)

Amelius01 schrieb:


> Da habe ich leider dein Post zu spät gelesen und die  5700 XT schon bestellt.


 wieso "leider", das ist doch gut so ^^    Ich schrieb ja, dass für die 5700 XT für um die 400-450 Euro ein GRÖSSERES plus bringt als wenn du für 500€ nen Ryzen 5 und als Partner nur eine GTX 1660 nimmst.


----------



## Amelius01 (4. Februar 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wieso "leider", das ist doch gut so ^^    Ich schrieb ja, dass für die 5700 XT für um die 400-450 Euro ein GRÖSSERES plus bringt als wenn du für 500€ nen Ryzen 5 und als Partner nur eine GTX 1660 nimmst.



Oh.. Mein Fehler^^ Da habe ich wohl deine Nachricht wohl falsch verstanden. Trotzdem besten Dank für die Beratung!


----------

